# Autobild Details Audi A4 Including Several Renders



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

German auto magazine Autobild has published an intel story on the upcoming B9 A4 that includes several obvious renders. Set to follow the 2012 B8 facelift to market by 2014, the B9 A4 will be all-new and groundbreaking for Audi as it will be one of the first implementations of the much-anticipated multi-material space frame configuration known internally as MLB-evo.

Just like the current MLB modular longitudinal architecture, MLB-evo will be highly scalable and thus will underpin all of Audi's longitudinal offerings (pretty much everything from A4 on up to A8 and anything in between), though will mix in light weight materials like aluminum based on price point of an intended product. In a more cost-concious model like the A4, this means about 20% aluminum use which is about in line with what today's latest A6 and A7 models boast. Expect a weight drop of 264-330 lbs (130-150 kg).

Not surprisingly an e-tron version is planned, one that interestingly uses a parallel hybrid setup like the A5 e-tron prototype revealed earlier this year which would see electrically powered front-wheels and independently powered with engine propulsion at the rear. Internally this is called quattro-e and it could mean full electric driving with front-wheel drive or a combination creating all-wheel drive. 

A turbocharged A4 using compressed natural gas (CNG) is also in the works, though this version would be otherwise identical to gasoline versions when it comes to drivetrain. Combined with Audi's e-gas project, such a setup would be carbon neutral - attractive specifically in Europe.

Traditional fuel engines such as the 2.0 TFSI and 3.0 TDI are also in the works though additional battery backup ancillaries and start stop will further improve efficiency with these engines.

And when it comes to AudiConnect, there's also plenty more on hte horizon. Starting with radar, ultrasonic, GPS and video supported driver assistance systems, the strategy expands even further with phone-integrated apps. The A6's heads up display will migrate down into the A4 and with even more functionality. 

Following the launch of the B9 A4, the A5 coupe will launch in 2015, followed by the A4 Avant and allroad. Following that will be the A5 Sportback in late 2015 and the convertible in early 2016.

Read more:

* Full Story - Autobild (German) *

* Full Story - Autobild (English via Google Translator)*


----------

